# Post your funny Santa Comics



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 19, 2014)

Since it's that time of year where you are bombarded with Christmas cards and expected to return the favor, I figured that, in the spirit of all things EB, we'd do it our own way. Post your funny Christmas comics here.

I'll get it started:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2014)

(Found this didn't make it I swear)


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> (Found this didn't make it I swear)


I wish I had found it, Nice find


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 20, 2014)

View attachment 6973


----------



## P-E (Dec 20, 2014)

View attachment 6975


----------



## Supe (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 21, 2014)

View attachment 6976


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)

I have no idea.....


----------



## Dleg (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2014)

Umm wow, just wow ^


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 22, 2014)

View attachment 6999
View attachment 7000


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2014)

Don't want to leave Tiger out:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Dec 22, 2014)

This one's for Knight:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## csb (Dec 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> (Found this didn't make it I swear)


WTH, RG?!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2014)

An oldie but a goodie:


----------



## P-E (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 23, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPpcfH_HHH8


----------

